# RARE! USA! Purple Class A Old School Pioneer Premier GM-A5040 4 Channel Amplifier



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

RARE USA Class A Old School Pioneer Premier GM A5040 4 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------



## slain93gsr (Jan 18, 2006)

nice I had that 4 channel and a 2 channel from that purple series in 98-99.. awesome amps..


----------

